# TTOC Meet - The Millau Bridge??? Opinions?



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Not an official annual meet but a one off meet perhaps 

What about a visit to here sometime next year? Just an idea at the moment but could consider organising a TTOC cruise if there is some interest. :?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/4091813.stm


















http://www.viaducdemillau.com


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Saw this on TV last night (the bridge, not Wak's intention or organise a cruise  ).

What an awesome bit of engineering - shame the fact it's British designed was kept so quiet by the French!

Wak, I'd conider this trip.

Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We'd consider this trip also...

Wak, let's discuss the options for a date, as we are also in the early stages of planning another French trip :wink:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sure Mark, I was just gettng feellers out on interest.

no dates in mind yet and was going to look into it in January as Xmas spending may dictate a lot ! :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds good! would consider it!

Also fancy driving the Valley Road below the Viaduct!


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

a great route down to the S of France or on the way to Monza


----------



## Ajs (May 7, 2002)

Did anything come of this??

Was going over the Dartford bridge today and wifey chirped up *wouldn't it be great to drive over that new bridge in france*.

I knew there'd been some talk of a cruise to it but has anything happened or been planned


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd be up for this depending on dates...?


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I'd definitely be interested in this as I was thinking of making the trip anyway.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We were planning a trip to France so could be up for this


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Just saw this thread and would be interested in coming along!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

lol - now..... just how slow are you...?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I know its an old post, but LETS DO IT!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I was dissapointed in the Top Gear feature on this.

Thought they would close the bridge and race the supercars over it


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

If someone decides to put the life back into this trip and depending on when it is.........I would be up for it


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Wak,

I'd certainly be interested - maybe early spring (March/early April) would be good timing


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Yeah... I'm a possibility.


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

I drove it I drove it    but not with the TT  yet :wink:

the view is absolutely fantastic and the roads in the area and among my favourites :roll:

i'm planning to drive back home next summer again, so depending on when you want to organise the trip, count me as very much up for it 

oh by the way, if you only knew how much the locals complained about this bridge getting built :evil: and it wasn't because of a Brit being the designer :wink: but rather the way it would spoil the landscape and the view from the sky


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We would be most interested, awesome sight 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I got some other holiday plans that the missus insists is TT-less so cant move forward on this myself! :?

Would be an awesome trip though.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> I got some other holiday plans that the missus insists is TT-less so cant move forward on this myself! :?
> 
> Would be an awesome trip though.


Bring the S4


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > I got some other holiday plans that the missus insists is TT-less so cant move forward on this myself! :?
> ...


I think she wants something remote with no roads or people that want to discuss lighting suspension or mafs! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


Pack her off with the kids then... :lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nolive said:


> I drove it I drove it    but not with the TT  yet :wink:
> 
> the view is absolutely fantastic :roll:


I drove over it both ways in June & July this year.

Fantastic structure but ..... NOWHERE to stop and look at it :? :x
and NOWHERE to stop and look at the views. :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

HighTT said:


> nolive said:
> 
> 
> > I drove it I drove it    but not with the TT  yet :wink:
> ...


erm, did I mention that I stopped :?: simply drove slowly and in a 206CC, that helps:wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

HighTT said:


> I drove over it both ways in June & July this year.
> 
> Fantastic structure but ..... NOWHERE to stop and look at it :? :x
> and NOWHERE to stop and look at the views. :evil: :evil: :evil:


When we drove over it in July, there was a visitors centre on the northern side where you could stop and see videos of it being built etc. You could also climb up the bank and stand right next to the bridge for photos and views and stuff. I did offer to drive the TT over the bridge so that hubby could take a piccy, but he reckoned that I wouldn't go back for him! Don't know where he got that idea from! :wink:


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

How about combining a trip to the bridge with a French Track day ?

Mr L


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

MrL said:


> How about combining a trip to the bridge with a French Track day ?
> 
> Mr L


sounds good to me 

Nogaro would be the closest track I can think about from the Bridge 8) but Ledenon is next door my parents place, even more convenient for me then :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

We'd be interested


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

another interested TT here 8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep, me too  Definitely be interested.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can't be arsed to dig my Europe Atlas out, but a Ring trip is expected in Spring 2006. Dates can't be confirmed until the Ring open dates are announced in February next year.

I know a few on here, PistonHeads & RS246 will be doing a long weekend at the Ring, so perhaps these could co-incide. I'd love to see/drive over that bridge & The Ring is the only Euro drive i'll be doing next year before the RS6 gets sold in May/June.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> I know a few on here, PistonHeads & RS246 will be doing a long weekend at the Ring, so perhaps these could co-incide.


I think it would have to be a *very* long weekend as the Millau bridge and the Nurburgring are 600 miles apart! A round trip from Calais to Millau to the Nurburgring and back to Calais is almost 1500 miles!

Simon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tdk said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I know a few on here, PistonHeads & RS246 will be doing a long weekend at the Ring, so perhaps these could co-incide.
> ...


I'm sure that this is not a problem for a real 4 *Ring*-ed fan :wink: 
We did 4000 miles a year and a half ago when we went to Hungary :roll:


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> We did 4000 miles a year and a half ago when we went to Hungary :roll:


But probably not in a single weekend?! :lol:

1500 miles in a long weekend is certainly possible - I did 2500 miles in four days last time I went to the Nurburgring - but it wouldn't leave much time to play on the track!

Simon.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you interested there's a "how they built it" on Channel 5 right now!


----------

